
Why Not GitHub? - jeena
https://sanctum.geek.nz/why-not-github.html
======
bifrost
GitHub is large enough now that its a supplychain liability. Much like the
recent Docker Hub compromise, its a juicy target for everyone's infrastructure
and its only a matter of time before something big happens.

